# you got a boat??



## ASD (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## stihlatit (Jan 19, 2006)

I have a 19 foot Doral bowrider with a 185 HP Merc inboard, 4 barrel carb.
Also a stump jumping 12 foot aluminum Princecraft with a ten HP Merc.


----------



## NWCS (Jan 19, 2006)

i have a 1968 HydroSwift 17' runabout with a 1965 Johnson 75hp outboard.
its a stable old bugger but way too heavy to be very fast. last time i took her out she topped at 31Mph with a prop rated for heavy load.. have not had the chance to try the speed prop i have now. if i get lucky this summer she can go back out in the water.


----------

